# Looking For Unique Photos for a Music Compilation Project



## TheIcarusDescent (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello! I run a small Abstract/experimental/ambient/noise/soundscape netlabel that releases monthly compilation albums all with specific themes and concepts. Im looking to come up with a collection of about 20 or so photos/images for a compilation Im planning for a September release. Im looking for basically any unique or abstract and interesting images that can range from beautiful, to strange/grungy/grotesque; anything goes as long as the image really speaks out for itself, so that can be translated audibly. The idea is that these images will be given at random to the musical contributors of the compilation who will then compose their pieces to compliment that image (basically a soundtrack for each photo); which will then of course be used in the artwork for the comp, and all credits will of course be included. This will be a free download-only release. No money will be made so of course we're looking for purely voluntary participation. 

Please comment or email me if interested or for further details. ​bartongraham@live.com

Several images per artist/photographer is both acceptable and encouraged. 

Looking to have this set compiled by June 23 (ish) so I can then open submissions for the audio.​


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the idea of this, as I am into ambient/experimental music... 


...But I am not so keen on giving away images. I wish you luck though.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2012)

You want them free ? no thank's


----------



## TheIcarusDescent (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't really look at it as 'giving away' the images, as sort of lending them and in return you get a complimentary audio piece to go with the image. as well as a little free promotion from us. but i DO understand that not everybody will see it that way and can appreciate that.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2012)

OP:  Photographers, especially skilled ones can be innundated with requests for free images for this or that cause.  I think you might have greater success if (1) You could prove a link to some examples so that people could get an idea of the overall project, and (2) If you could tell us what you would considerable as acceptable licensing terms.  

I often don't mind donating (and really, for us, that's what it is, a donation) work to a cause that I consider worthy, but I want to know in advance that an image with my name associated with it isn't going to be used for something that I wouldn't "approve" of, and I want to be sure that there is no use beyond the specified intent of the project.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 11, 2012)

Im a little confused why people would have a negative reaction to this. Tirediron made a great point and some clarification on the project might win some people over. But honestly,  the OP clearly stated they were looking for image donations. If your not into doing work for free, dont. just move on to the next thread. I sure dont see any harm in asking.


----------



## TheIcarusDescent (Jun 11, 2012)

tirediron said:


> OP:  Photographers, especially skilled ones can be innundated with requests for free images for this or that cause.  I think you might have greater success if (1) You could prove a link to some examples so that people could get an idea of the overall project, and (2) If you could tell us what you would considerable as acceptable licensing terms.
> 
> I often don't mind donating (and really, for us, that's what it is, a donation) work to a cause that I consider worthy, but I want to know in advance that an image with my name associated with it isn't going to be used for something that I wouldn't "approve" of, and I want to be sure that there is no use beyond the specified intent of the project.



Thank you for this post. And I do realize it's donating. I donate countless hours of my time and energy and music and pictures/editing into these things as well. But that's neither here nor there. I'll include a link at the bottom to our bandcamp page which will show our current releases, as well as a link to the main website (which is still a work in progress, but it's functional). I will, however, say that for THIS release, there will be no editing of images on my part as with the previous releases (which I DID have express permission to so do from those that donated me the photos which I did not myself take). And again, any and all credits/links WILL be very noticeably included.

As far as rights: the only right we ask, is to include each photo in the 'digital packaging' of this release, and potentially use them on our website on the page dedicated to this release. There will be no physical distribution of any of the included works, and they will not be used in any promotion of any kind. If one of the images is selected to be used for the album cover, the owner will be contacted and permission will be requested to use the image for that purpose, as that particular image will be displayed on the bandcamp page and may be included in promotional forum/facebook/twitter posts made ONLY to promote this release and nothing else. 

Again, I'll be happy to address anything I didn't cover and of course nobody is obligated to 'donate' if they are uncomfortable doing so. I'm not trying to pull a fast one on anybody, just looking to put together a fun compilation for those interested in participating. 

http://waxenwings.bandcamp.com/

http://waxenwings.theicarusdescent.com/


----------



## sm4him (Jun 11, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Im a little confused why people would have a negative reaction to this. Tirediron made a great point and some clarification on the project might win some people over. But honestly,  the OP clearly stated they were looking for image donations. If your not into doing work for free, dont. just move on to the next thread. I sure dont see any harm in asking.



You're right, nothing wrong with asking. Also nothing wrong with saying "no thanks" and/or explaining why you are not interested. It still gives the OP feedback. For instance, if they get 25 responses and 20 of them are "no way," it should clue the OP in to the fact that either they are not approaching their request correctly, or they are wanting something photographers are largely unwilling to provide. 

OP: I really have no concept in my head of how this would work, or what the result would be. I'll look at your link when I have an opportunity to do so.

I'm still a little befuddled--being old and out of touch with these new-fangled internet musics --about what exactly these photos are used for, and what sort of photos you want. You give the photo to someone who then uses it basically as "inspiration" for the music they create? Or am I on the wrong track? Is it clearly expressed that the music creator does NOT have the right to reproduce the photo for other uses?


----------



## TheIcarusDescent (Jun 11, 2012)

sm4him said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still a little befuddled--being old and out of touch with these new-fangled internet musics --about what exactly these photos are used for, and what sort of photos you want. You give the photo to someone who then uses it basically as "inspiration" for the music they create? Or am I on the wrong track? Is it clearly expressed that the music creator does NOT have the right to reproduce the photo for other uses?
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 11, 2012)

I am "in tune" with this idea, and am willing to support it!
Somebody possibly composing music based on your image? How ****ing cool is that?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2012)

Someone send him Kundalini's "hat" shot!!!!


----------

